# Canister vs. internal filter



## Juggler (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi! I've got a heavily-planted 75g community tank with an Eheim 2227/9 wet-dry filter which I got second-hand with the tank. I recently figured out how to remove and clean the side-canister but when I was putting it back together one of the O-rings must've dislodged as an impressive amount of water came pouring out on refilling. (Luckily I had a plastic bin underneath.) It turns out a second o-ring which would've provided a fail-safe was completely missing so I've ordered replacements which should arrive today; in the meantime I have a severely-underpowered internal filter running in there instead for a couple days. But here's my question:

Now that I've seen how quickly this thing can flood if something is not quite right, I'm kind of scared to be running a canister filter below the tank at all. What if something goes wrong when I'm out of town? I can imagine 75 gallons of water flooding my livingroom and the $$$ of damages (not to mention the dead fish). I'm wondering if anyone runs internal filters instead for this sized aquarium. Something like this maybe, one on each end of the tank? https://www.bigalspets.com/ca/aqueon-quietflow-internal-filters.html?sku=68231#additional-info

It would eat up a bit of tank space and maybe not look quite as clean, though could be mostly hidden behind plants. I like that the underwater motor means it should be very quiet (as opposed to an air pump-sponge filter setup) and it would be impossible to get a flood unless the actual aquarium broke. On the other hand it's a significant "unnecessary" expense when I already have a very good, high-quality canister filter now. Thoughts?


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

I had a fluval canister filter and my cat bit a hole in the tube so it was pouring out all night by morning at least 15 gallons on the floor, I had an aquaclear 110 on the tank as well so just used that from then on to chicken to use a canister filter after that!


----------

